# can kittens eat canned adult food?



## dcsdy (Mar 1, 2006)

Just a quick question

I am feeding my two kittens Merrick canned food and I just realized that it only comes in one type. They don't have any specifically for kittens.

Is it okay to give this to my kittens? Or should they be on something for kittens only?


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

Merrick canned food is formulated to be complete and balanced for all life stages so it's fine for kittens.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

If they like it, you should enroll in the frequent buyer program


----------



## dcsdy (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------

